# Tomodachi Life + Time Traveling?



## aieatspeaches (Jun 7, 2014)

So my 3DS date was incorrect, so after starting Tomodachi Life up again, it gave me a warning, and my shop stock hasn't changed yet. I'm hoping I haven't ruined the game already.


----------



## Qwerty111 (Jun 7, 2014)

Spooky. Finally, a game you can't TT in.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 7, 2014)

You can't time travel ;-; FML not buying


----------



## Amherst (Jun 7, 2014)

The game freezes if you change the date on your 3ds or insert your cartridge into a different 3ds with different time. The manual says that it should revert to normal in a couple of days. I'm glad I read that before I did any TTing.


----------



## aieatspeaches (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jun 7, 2014)

I guess it's similar to Pokemon, where daily events get frozen for a day if the game detects an abnormal time change.


----------



## n64king (Jun 7, 2014)

That's interesting. I'm sorta anti-TT for my own use, don't care about others doing it though. I guess I'm neutral that it's disallowed


----------



## VioletPrincess (Jun 7, 2014)

I normally don't TT in my main town anymore.  But right now I have to stay stuck on the 6th in my game to keep fang from leaving.  So if I change the date say back to the 6th in Animal crossing, but then change the date to the current before putting Tomodachi Life in with that affect it?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 7, 2014)

I don't TT normally,

but I have tomodachi life, and I know from watching commentators that if you switch 3ds's, attempt to tt, or do anything abnormal, the clothing and merchandise in the shops don't change for 1-2 days.

It's just kinda frustrating to live one day at a time...

Especially when you're playing late at night, and practically all your miis are sleeping ;-;


----------



## Snow (Jun 7, 2014)

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I normally don't TT in my main town anymore.  But right now I have to stay stuck on the 6th in my game to keep fang from leaving.  So if I change the date say back to the 6th in Animal crossing, but then change the date to the current before putting Tomodachi Life in with that affect it?



Leave your 3DS time/date on the actual date for Tomodachi; TT in game only for AC (just have Isabelle change the time back to the 6th everytime you play). An in-game time change won't affect any other games on the 3DS.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Jun 7, 2014)

Snow said:


> Leave your 3DS time/date on the actual date for Tomodachi; TT in game only for AC (just have Isabelle change the time back to the 6th everytime you play). An in-game time change won't affect any other games on the 3DS.



Ok thank you.  I will do that.  I have never changed the clock in the game before.  When I am done holding fang I can just TT forward using the in game clock like I would normally with the DS clock.  My daughters surprised me with the game today. So happy.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 7, 2014)

Your shops won't restock for an entire 24-hour period and you also will not be able to do the donations event at the fountain.


----------



## JCnator (Jun 8, 2014)

Time Traveling penalties also apply to those who moved Tomodachi Life from one 3DS system to another. Lindsey of Linandko was annoyed since she took the game card from her main 3DS and placed to the recording one.

I find these penalties to be entirely pointless because cheating only changes the game's pacing. You get the rewards quicker than usual, yet it doesn't really affect the other players. You don't get to share the items between players outside of showing your bragging rights. Therefore, the benefits of cheating aren't as huge as it would on Animal Crossing and Pok?mon. I don't mind being allowed to cheat whenever I feel like it, as the game tends to be very repetitive when played for an extended period of time.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 9, 2014)

Wait so... If you change the time ahead on the 3DS, not the game itself, and it's ahead of whatever the last day/time was on your 3DS, does it still affect the game?


----------



## twerkstrider (Jun 9, 2014)

ugh my 3ds was low on battery so i took my 2ds to play on the bus but it was still in daylight savings time and i fell victim to this x__x it's been 2 days so hopefully everything is back to normal tomorrow!!


----------



## JCnator (Jun 10, 2014)

DJStarstryker said:


> Wait so... If you change the time ahead on the 3DS, not the game itself, and it's ahead of whatever the last day/time was on your 3DS, does it still affect the game?



It doesn't matter how you change the clock and date, because the 3DS becomes "aware" of the change. When that switch is on, Tomodachi Life will detect it as time traveling because of the switch.


----------



## Luners (Jun 13, 2014)

It'll take your shop 2-3 days to revert back to normal x.x Sigh. I have two days left to go D:
I was kinda hoping that this game would be like Animal Crossing in the time-traveling sense, as I have a tendency to play either late at night or early in the morning so I like to be able to change my clock time so everyone's not asleep. Oh well.
>:U


----------



## princesssammy (Jul 6, 2014)

Help. I only got this game today :c
I haven't even time travelled and my game thinks I have? I saved and closed the game to go eat dinner, and upon restarting up the game after 30 mins later it thinks I have time travelled and will not update my shops T__T this is so cruel, I'm confused??!


----------

